# Wartner pen



## Sparklyone (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi sorry for the minor question but cant find an answer anywhere. I have picked up a nasty verruca from local swimming pool but I am 15 weeks pg and worried about what I can use. 


Is it ok to use Wartner verruca pen? - it uses acid to remove the verruca rather then freezing it and seems to be the newest thing on the market working faster then bazuka gel etc.


I know its only a minor thing but want to go to ante natal aqua aerobics and its just not possible at the moment.


Many thanks


Sparklyone


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The pen contains a chemical called tricholoracetic acid. I can't find information on this specific product in pregnancy but I suspect that the packaging will probably say not to use (very few products contain information supporting use in pregnancy, mainly because you can't really trial drugs and chemicals during pregnancy for the obvious reasons  )

The actual chemical has some publisehd information realting to exposure in pregnancy. The UK centre that studies drug use in pregnancy (NTIS) produced guidance on this chemical in 2007 and stated the following:

_Provided there is no family history of malformations, no poor obstetric history, and no maternal toxicity, there is unlikely to be an increased risk of fetal toxicity above the background rate_

So basically can't say for sure but would appear to be fine to use. Alternative would be to wear socks for swimming and leave verruca until you can treat it.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Sparklyone (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you very much Mazv think I will give it a go - its such a small amount and for a short amount of time.


----------

